# Playstation 3



## cookingfat (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok, lets talk some PS3. Who has one? what games do you play? wanna play online sometime? stuff like that. 

There loads of fantastic games that have either just been released or are being released this month.

At the moment I'm playing Far Cry 2, it's an excellent game, sandbox style so the gameplay is similar to GTA where you can go anywhere and do the missions in whatever order you want. There is 50sqKm of African terrain that you can explore at your own leisure, an array of vehicles including fishing boats and handgliders. You start the game with malaria so you have to get regular supplies of malaria tablets. The game is extremely versatile you can play it however you wish. If you want to be stealthy and unnoticed, then fine. If you want to run in guns blazing and set fire to the whole guard post, then that's ok too. The Artificial Intelligence is unscripted and is the best AI I've seen in a video game, better than Uncharted Drakes Fortune. Enemies do what you would expect them too in real life. In a group they are very brave, but say if you snipe all of someone's mates and he is the last guy, he will get scared and nervous etc. Overall it's a really good game, sometimes it's a bit tedious driving for ages just to get to the next mission but the rest makes up for it. 

I also just got Little Big Planet yesterday, but my girlfriend starting playing it first and won't let me go on it as she likes it so much. 

I've got Call of Duty WAW preordered (I'm quite good at CoD4) and I'm also getting Guitar Hero World Tour when it comes out too. I'm pretty good on GH too. 

so lets talk some playstation. (or games)


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm a passioned Beat 'em Up player with focus on Virtua Fighter. Right now I play VF4 Evolution on my PS2. If the next part of the series (VF5R hopefully) should support online play on the PS3 I will get one for sure and hope that the ports are not blocked in my dorm  I will have no social life anymore if that should happen


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm a PS3 guy. Picked up Resistance 2 yesterday and it seems pretty solid. I'm also a big Guitar Hero fan. Not spectacular or anything, but not awful either.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 5, 2008)

Meh, I'm a Wii guy. PS3 has some good games, but only a few that I'm interested in, as I primarily enjoy playing (and am good at) platformers, adventure games and RPGs. The same is true for 360, where 90% of the good games are FPSs.

However, I would like to play Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction. I loved the other R&C games, and that looks awesome too. Same goes for LittleBig Planet.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 5, 2008)

KJiptner said:


> I'm a passioned Beat 'em Up player with focus on Virtua Fighter. Right now I play VF4 Evolution on my PS2. If the next part of the series (VF5R hopefully) should support online play on the PS3 I will get one for sure and hope that the ports are not blocked in my dorm  I will have no social life anymore if that should happen



I never could understand why Sega would not release a patch for PS3 users to play online. 360 had it but not PS3. 

If you want online for VF5R, email this template to Sega and let them know >

http://virtuafighter.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/226433



Kal El said:


> I'm a PS3 guy. Picked up Resistance 2 yesterday and it seems pretty solid. I'm also a big Guitar Hero fan. Not spectacular or anything, but not awful either.



I'm currently Beta testing R2 (it's not out in the UK yet) it's better than RFOM imo, but still takes way too long to kill enemies. I must stop trying to compare games to Cod4



MTGjumper said:


> Meh, I'm a Wii guy. PS3 has some good games, but only a few that I'm interested in, as I primarily enjoy playing (and am good at) platformers, adventure games and RPGs. The same is true for 360, where 90% of the good games are FPSs.
> 
> However, I would like to play Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction. I loved the other R&C games, and that looks awesome too. Same goes for LittleBig Planet.



I have a Wii as well (with wiikey chip) but I've not played it for ages. 

Ratchet and Clank : TOD is a very very good platform adventure game suitable for all ages. It's by far the best R&C game released, even better than the new one (Quest for Booty). The colours and graphics are pretty awesome and it was really fun to play through, I didn't put it down for about 2 weeks. You would love it. You would also like Little Big Planet, it's crazy and just your style.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 5, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> You would love it. You would also like Little Big Planet, it's crazy and just your style.




Wait, how well do you know me? 

The Wii has plenty of good games providing you're not a killing mad-man  Also, Klonoa: Door to Phantomile is being remade for Wii, which effectively makes the Wii a must-buy.

(Seriously, Klonoa is awsum.)


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 5, 2008)

at the moment there are too many good next gen games out so there is not much incentive for me to play my Wii much. It's good for parties and when kids come round etc. my gf chucked 65 hours into Zelda on Wii, I liked games like trauma centre, wii sports, sonic olympics etc. 

I wouldn't mind trying the new star wars game on the wii, looks like good fun. 

I checked out Klonoa, it's not my style unfortunately. It looks a lot like Harvest Moon, which I didn't like either.

In about 3 weeks I will be completely spoilt for choice on what to play as I will have Far Cry 2, LBP, COD5 and GHWT. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm thinking about whether to get a 360 or PS3. At one point I started saving up for one, but I got bored and bought a PS2 so I could play Guitar Hero


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 5, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I'm thinking about whether to get a 360 or PS3.



PS3 is the better machine by far, hands down. Depends if money allows.


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2008)

yes, i agree. if you have £300+ (for games and extras) obviously PS3. you can even run linux ubuntu on it!
however if you have £100-120 then obviously you can only afford the xbox. although it was a brilliant move by microsoft, it does highlight the difference in quality/performance between the two machines.
tbh, i'd much rather PC game


----------



## Garmon (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a PS3, and I play COD4 all the time when I'm not cubing (which is actually never really)
Going to get Resistance 2 Christmas maybe.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 5, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> I checked out Klonoa, it's not my style unfortunately. It looks a lot like Harvest Moon, which I didn't like either.




They're nothing alike: Klonoa is a platformer.



cookingfat said:


> PS3 is the better machine by far, hands down. Depends if money allows.




Explanation as to why?


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2008)

just opinion really, but the hardware is certainly better from the off, as is HDD expandability obviously, the online service is free (i think...), 4 controllers, & connectivity...
the rest, i.e choice of games, bang for buck, controller feel etc are down to you...
one minus for the ps3 however (that i have heard), is that because some game designers are so lazy nowadays, they just create a 360 emulator to run cross platform games on ps3s.
on the other hand that shows what the hardware is capable of even when running an emulator...
i hope its EA, because i HATE ea...


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 5, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > I checked out Klonoa, it's not my style unfortunately. It looks a lot like Harvest Moon, which I didn't like either.
> ...



Oh, right I didn't really look into it that much tbh. 





cookingfat said:


> PS3 is the better machine by far, hands down. Depends if money allows.






MTGjumper said:


> Explanation as to why?



360 has about a 30% failure rate compared to about 2% failure of PS3s,
HDDVD format is dead now and you would have to buy an external hddvd player for the 360 anyway, PS3 has an internal bluray player, bluetooth, HDMI, card slots and usb ports, free online gaming. You can install linux, easily upgrade the hard drive, you don't have to buy a stupid wireless USB dongle to connect to your network as the PS3 has built in wireless,

Not to mention the 8 SPE Cell processor.


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 6, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> I never could understand why Sega would not release a patch for PS3 users to play online. 360 had it but not PS3.
> 
> If you want online for VF5R, email this template to Sega and let them know >
> 
> http://virtuafighter.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/226433



Thanks, I already did that a while ago


----------



## fcwy1 (Nov 6, 2008)

i have a PS3, but don't really play it. i prefer my wii and xbox 360
i think microsoft games are better than sony games.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry for the bump, but I just got a PS3 on Christmas with Resistance 2 (It's so cool). Anyone want to play online?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 28, 2008)

call of duty 4
call of duty world at war
Pure

im playing Pure alot right now ... by the way, im the best cod4 player on the planet

playstation id is That70sShowDude


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm a PS3 guy!

Rock Band 2 FTW!!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 28, 2008)

Today I had to "Repair" someones ps3 because COD wouldn't work.
he didn't notice the game was 18 and above and he put in 13 when he registered


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 28, 2008)

Wii family here - Super Mario Galaxy, Super Smash Bros Brawl, Guitar Hero III (naturally!)

We also have a PS2 and now we have 2 PS2 Guitar Hero controllers so my wife and I can rock out.

The PS3 is way out of our price range and I pity the X-Box crowd


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 28, 2008)

I used to have a PS3...I traded it in because I never played it, then realized my mistake (I'll probably get another sometime in the future). I wonder it for 5 bucks at a raffle...It felt like getting a triple x-cross, simple insertion and LL skip


----------



## jtjogobonito (Dec 30, 2008)

For those who have resistance 2 and play online I have just created a clan called RubikDudes. If you would like to join it just message me. My username is jtjogobonito.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 30, 2008)

Wiiiii Anyone here plays Mario Kart Wii? It's fun


----------



## cookingfat (Dec 30, 2008)

jtjogobonito I might add you mate. I got R2 for xmas but not played it yet cos I'm playing need for speed underground. I also got Guitar Hero World Tour (which I had early)


If anyone wants to add me on PS3, I am mr_cookingfat. Please put Rubik's cube in the message or I may not accept. I get many requests and my list is about full now. 

I also play Wii too, I have many games, currently liking Mario Kart and Galaxy,


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 30, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> I also play Wii too, I have many games, currently liking Mario Kart and Galaxy,


We're loving Super Mario Galaxy here: it's a good job I don't need to get up for work this week - I've been up late playing this most nights


----------



## MTGjumper (Dec 30, 2008)

Super Mario Galaxy!

(Got it last year, completed in a week and


Spoiler



completed it with Luigi again a few months after that. I completed it again just before Christmas. It's awesome.)


----------



## Garmon (Dec 30, 2008)

PS3 username - Iesu66
Add me if you want, I play a lot of COD4, and I might get GH3 for it.


----------



## bamman1108 (Dec 30, 2008)

Am I the only 360 guy here??? If anyone else has one, my GT is bamman1108 and I usually play World at War, Left 4 Dead, and Gears 2.


----------



## CAT13 (Dec 30, 2008)

I just got a 360, but I don't have Xbox Live yet :/ I need a connection...


----------



## Bob (Dec 30, 2008)

We have Wii & PS3. So fun.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmm, my roommate last year had a PS3. We worked up to a Captain rank (I think?) in Warhawk, and got all the medals/badges/ribbons necessary to get up to General (just nowhere near enough points, and maybe needed a couple more warhawk wings ribbons). Then I got bored and stopped playing. There were some real idiots in that game...


----------



## :) (Jan 1, 2009)

Tiger Woods 09 

Resistance 2


----------



## Bomber (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a PS3, among other things. I actually collect games consoles so at the moment I must have 30+ consoles respectively. That would include a NES, SNES and so on; Atari 2600, 5200 and XEGS and you know the rest.

Back to the PS3 I have 20 games exactly, I get all the big releases like Metal Gear and WarHawk but also smaller ones like SEGA Rally. Call Of Duty 4 was definitely a high point, I have continued the series and I'm currently playing Call Of Duty: World at War. I am not like what I would say is a stereotypical gamer but video games do play a large part of my life (as does golf and cubes); I play quite a large variety of games like PES09, COD, LBP and many more although I am certainly shooter orientated. 

I had the choice between the the Wii, 360 and PS3. The Wii was what I was going to buy for over a year but then, suddenly, I realised the PS3 was better. I noticed that in the years that I had a GameCube it was rarely played and in just 6 months I must had played the PS2 as much. I do not regret the decision at all, anyone I know personally who has a Wii has then gone on to buy a second console, either the PS3 or 360. And, in my opinion and data, the Wii is just about built up of children's and party games.


As a final note if you have a game that goes online then look out for Bakugekiki!


----------



## Ellis (Jan 1, 2009)

No PS3 or Wii here, but I have two 360s :confused:

I used to play a lot, not so much anymore. My Xbox live gamertag is ellisD025 (I'll give you a high five if you understand that name)


----------



## Siraj A. (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a PSWii60.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry for bumping this but I recently got a PS3...
I have Killzone 2, Midnight Club: LA, Far Cry 2, Warhawk, CoD 4 & 5

If anyone wants to play online please add me:
SpeedySpeedsUp


----------



## panyan (Jul 3, 2009)

i had a 360 (i hacked it myself), it got rrod (the three red lights at the front). I got a ps3 - playing cod4


COD 4:
prestige 3 rank 45
play an hour/day


i dont play any other games 

UPDATE: i just remembered i have a chipped wii and an original xbox with a 500gb hard drive in it for a tonne of games/movies!!!!!


----------



## Enter (Jul 3, 2009)

I have N64 mario party is the best game and zelda ocarina of time and PS2 vf4, ffX and XII, eye toy, mgs 2and3 a game boy the old version, xbox dead or a live3 and halo1 now I will probably get the ps3


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 3, 2009)

I've got a Wii, two N64's, a DS, an SP, a Micro, a gamecube, and a color. Hopefully I'll be getting a ps3 for my birthday or christmas


----------



## Logan (Jul 3, 2009)

I've got a wii, a ps2, a super nintendo, a gameboy color, and a gameboy advance sp.


P.S. I've been getting into computer games lately. Have any of you played Runescape?


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 3, 2009)

Logan said:


> I've got a wii, a ps2, a super nintendo, a gameboy color, and a gameboy advance sp.
> 
> 
> P.S. I've been getting into computer games lately. Have any of you played Runescape?



I used to play but it got lame. The membership has its perks, but I now instead play Guild Wars or Battle for Middle-Earth


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 3, 2009)

The only system I find worthwhile is my first generation xbox, purchased in 2003. Burnout 3 is the best game ever!


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jul 3, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a wii, a ps2, a super nintendo, a gameboy color, and a gameboy advance sp.
> ...



What's your IGN? I've played it for 2 years and I'm pretty experienced but never ever met a cuber there


----------

